# gonapeptyl



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello,

I've been prescribed a dose of gonapeptyl 3.75mg to use as my dregging drug for this cycle and I wanted to find out a bit about it as last time I took burselin (0.5ml) for 17 days before stimming with menopur.
I just wanted to find out some information on the drug.

Many thanks, Hannah x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The company product information can be found via this link CLICK HERE 
Basically it does the same thing as buserelin (but in a different way) and causes your natural sex hormones to shut down (downreg) and results in thin endormetrial lining in the womb ready for artificial stimulation of said lining and follicles.

Hope this helps
Maz x

/links


----------

